

Ask HN: Know any jobs sites which don't allow recruiters? - robinwarren

I'd be interested to know of any job sites people know of which don't allow recruiters to post jobs. I know there are good recruiters out there but there are also a lot of crappy ones. I know there are a number of no recruiter jobs boards about at the moment (I have my own) and I'm sure employers on HN would like to know what options they have for advertising jobs directly.
======
templaedhel
My recent project which is in beta currently <http://exquisitejobs.com/> hand
picks jobs of only the highest quality. This means no vague recruiters and
also no "facebook groupon badge clone site for equity.".

It's invite only to maintain a high calibre of applicants, but if you mention
your HN name and make cool stuff there is a good chance you'll get in.

Hope you like it.

------
Peroni
This thread makes me sad. We're not all evil, money-hungry idiots who can't
tell the difference between Java & JavaScript. Recruiter ads are an annoyance
though. Lack of company info, vague salaries, words like 'ninja' and
'rockstar' _shudder_

Sometimes a recruiter can provide you access to lots of work you won't find
advertised anywhere on the net.

Stick your email address into our notification box on
<http://hackerjobs.co.uk> if you want to be informed of a new site that aims
to circumvent Tech Recruiters and significantly improve the recruitment
process. It's not affiliated to _any_ recruitment company so don't worry. It's
a side project myself and a fellow HN'er are working on.

~~~
robinwarren
Signed up for hackerjobs.co.uk just before I posted this actually, although
it'd be nice to have a bit more info on that page about what it will be.

I was going to caveat things more in the description but wanted to avoid going
off on a ramble. Didn't want to insult anyone, so sorry if I made you sad on a
Friday. I know there are good guys out there and I've been lucky enough to
deal with some of them. However there are sadly some recruiters giving the
profession a bad name, but I think you know all about that.

~~~
Peroni
Good point about providing more info on the page. We are having a meeting
tomorrow and we will make a point of expanding on the ladning page. It was a
rush job in order to have something to show off at a recent Hacker News meet-
up where I was giving a talk.

Don't worry you didn't insult me! Recruiters have earned their terrible
reputation.

------
chrisbennet
As you may be aware, Stackoverflow Jobs (I guess it's called StackOverflow
Careers 2.0 now) requires the job poster to mention the company. This seems to
scare off the recruiters that don't have an exclusive arrangement with the
hiring company.

I don't know but it would _seem_ that a company wouldn't/couldn't keep a
recruiter [with an exclusive arrangement] for long if they sent bad
candidates. Of course, these things don't always make sense to me.

------
ColinWright
<http://jobs.usethesource.com/jobs>

------
robinwarren
<http://coderstack.co.uk>

------
robinwarren
<http://jobstractor.com>

~~~
S4M
that one contains offers posted by recruiters.

~~~
robinwarren
I'm working to remove them, but it's all automated so some currently still
sneak through.

------
jeffsaracco
<http://onewire.com>

